# Merry Christmas & Happy New Years and a question



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 24, 2007)

LOL, like I said Merry Christmas and Happy New Years
But the question is, how big are you guys? I've been reading some posts by highJim, and just got me curious
Please answer by Height, and Pounds
I'm around 6', and 185lb


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 24, 2007)

6 foot tall and 205.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry christmas 

5'6.97 pounds.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 24, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Merry christmas
> 
> 5'6.97 pounds.



Geez, you want something to eat?


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

Creepy question but I'll satisfy your Christmas curiosity....

6'2" 240 lbs


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

5"11 and 195lbs


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 24, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> > Merry christmas
> ...





lol I wanted to put 120 on my drivers license..but they made me get on a scale :lol: ..

Small body types runs in the family


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > WhiskeyTango said:
> ...



All I got to say is Kara is a very nice looking young lady, kinda reminds me of a very young Sandra Bullock. She is also very respectful, something rare in teens these days.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 24, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> > ApriliaRufo said:
> ...






Aww thanks Mr.Bobby  You are a great man yourself..Taught me a great bit on tegus that others did not!


----------



## olympus (Dec 24, 2007)

6 feet 270


----------



## dorton (Dec 24, 2007)

6"3' 300lb here


----------



## Serafim (Dec 24, 2007)

6'1 a fit and trim 84900 grams or 187 pounds. Btw Merry Christmas


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

I was thinking of starting a thread like this! But I figured some of the women might take offense.

6'1" 195 lbs. I'd like to be 180 lbs, but I like to eat too much!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 25, 2007)

wow, you guys are huge, not in a bad way
anyways thanks a lot
and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 25, 2007)

LOL, I did not want to give my weight, I am so shy....  :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Dec 25, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Creepy question but I'll satisfy your Christmas curiosity....
> 
> 6'2" 240 lbs



thats me too but i'm 2 inches shorter. and i don't do Christmas but have a good vacation guys :wink: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 25, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> LOL, I did not want to give my weight, I am so shy....  :lol:


YOU!!! SHY!!! No way!!

Weight is just a number (I like numbers!). When you see someone in person you can make your own judgment. The number is meaningless. Your judgment may be meaningless!! We're all different, and that's the way it is. It's the differences that make us all unique!


----------



## DZLife (Dec 25, 2007)

I am around 6 foot 2 in i think...I haven't been measured in a while..and around 230 lb...i think..dunno, I'm losing weight, and my scale isn't working right.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 25, 2007)

I feel like a lightweight!!!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 26, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I feel like a lightweight!!!!!!



You is!!!


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 27, 2007)

i am 6'2" or 3 and 210lbs... i am loosing weight since i started work, which is odd since i pretty much only eat fast food now?!?! must be the fact that i only eat once a day... lol


----------

